# Emergency lighting testing rig



## saad_khan1813 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am trying to creat a test rig so that I can test an emergency light I have got my live my neutral and my earth but how would I work a permanent feed in to the rig but I only want to use a 13 plug top 

For the love of god I can't remember please help


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

saad_khan1813 said:


> I am trying to creat a test rig so that I can test an emergency light I have got my live my neutral and my earth but how would I work a permanent feed in to the rig but I only want to use a 13 plug top
> 
> For the love of god I can't remember please help


Can you provide a little more information?

Welcome to ET.


----------



## saad_khan1813 (Oct 22, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Can you provide a little more information?
> 
> Welcome to ET.


I have a a 13 amp plug top trunking and a switch I have 3 core and earth cable so the nut real earth and live are there but how would I make a permanent feed to my emergency ballest


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Saad-- Your question uses many terms that the US does not use so understanding it is a bit hard. You want to add a pemanent fed but are having difficulty with that. Is that correct? It appears that should be simply done but without more info it is hard to answer.

What is a 13 plug top-- 13 Pins??? Are there no diagrams?


----------



## saad_khan1813 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Saad-- Your question uses many terms that the US does not use so understanding it is a bit hard. You want to add a pemanent fed but are having difficulty with that. Is that correct? It appears that should be simply done but without more info it is hard to answer.
> 
> What is a 13 plug top-- 13 Pins??? Are there no diagrams?


 Yes a 13 amp plug top is a 3 pin plug that goes in to a socket outlet but how can I make a test rig for emergency equipment testing sorry about that


----------

